# Fuel Consumption 150 Johnson



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Filled up the boat today and launched in Navarre at Juannas (Boat is a 19' CC Sea Boss) motor is a 2004 150 Johnson two stroke (NOT FICHT). Haven't run her good since last summer, so decided to run her all the way out to P.cola pass and try to go to three barges, got within 2 miles of three barges and it was too rough so turned back in towards Pickens and I decided to pull in the marina accross from McRae and top the tank off and she had used 11 gallons ! Is that normal ? I was averaging 28 MPH, the motor purrs like a kitten, I just thought that was allot.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

CCC said:


> ... she had used 11 gallons ! Is that normal ? I was averaging 28 MPH, the motor purrs like a kitten, I just thought that was allot.


How far did you travel? 

What else did you have onboard? 150 gals weighs 900# @6# avg/gal, plus you, safety gear, fresh water, tackle?,....

I can tell you how far I can go on 11 gals and it's not quite what you did today.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

CCC, what was your RPM average and speed? It take me about 13 gal to make a 34 mile run... with a 65hp motor on a 16' Cape horn... Sounds like I need a 150 LOL..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

With a carbed engine you will be getting at best 2 MP Gallon. And in heavy seas worse


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

those johnsons were good for about .9 mpg to 1.3 at best,,, just depends on how much weight you are hauling.. including a full tank of gas.. most people think of a full tank of fuel as just that a full tank of fuel, but it weighs alot... not as heavy as water but it does weigh about 6 lbs per gallon...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Average RPM's were 3000. How far is it from Navarre launch at Juannas to the 3 barges ??????


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a '96 Johnson Ocean Runner 150 on a 22' C-Hawk. It got less than 2mpg. I replaced with a Honda 150 and got over 3 mpg. Sea-r-cy


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

It's 25 miles from Navarre boat ramp to the inlet, that's a fact. If you got out 3 miles towards the barges and back that's 6 more miles plus 4 miles to the fuel dock. Total of 35 miles +/-. Seems like your close to 3 miles to the gallon. Not bad for a 19' boat and 150hp engine.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I am use to Fiber Glass Bass Boats 18' to 20' with 150s, and depending on water conditions and waves I usually got 2 to 4 MPG when I was Tournament fishing.

Kevin


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

We have a 1999 johnson 150 on our 21 1/2 Hydrasports seahorse w/a. The boat holds 80 gallons of fuel. A usuall load to the rigs is 4-5 ppl, a 150qt cooler full of ice, tons of fishing gear. We average 2 statute mpg in nice seas. Have been 72 miles out when it was slick, burned right at 72 gallons, i brought extra fuel of course. I wont ever go that far again.....


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dontcha just figure about half of the hp per hour at 40000-42--rpm for the older 2 strokes. 150hp= 7.5 per hour at cruise.
my 225 efi merc burns about 12-12.5 an hour per my fuel flow guage.
Billd


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a general rule of 1 gallon per 10 horsepower at wide open throttle. Usually for a two stroke, you will get your best fuel economy around 3800-4200 rpm. Lower than that or higher usually gets less economy.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

6 gallons would not last from Navy point to Fort Pickens pair with my old 1985 Johnson 150


----------

